

YC founder looking for tenant to sublet our 510sq ft. SF office for 4 mos - jgrall

About the unit:<p>- On 3rd floor of historic building @ 222 Columbus Ave at intersection of highly desirable North Beach &#x2F; Jackson Square &#x2F; Chinatown neighborhoods.
- Several other startups &amp; small businesses in the building.
- Comfortable for 4 people, could accommodate up to 7
- Recently remodeled office
- Solid hardwood floors, white walls
- 3 separate entrance doors w&#x2F; deadbolts
- Security door in hallway plus coded front door entry
- 3 large windows
- Window unit air conditioning
- One large &amp; one small room connected by inner door
- Access to 2nd floor kitchen
- Men&#x27;s &amp; women&#x27;s bathrooms on every floor
- Elevator
- Great building, quiet neighbors
- Lots of great coffee shops and lunch places nearby<p>RENT: $2028&#x2F;mo for 4 months
AVAILABLE: June 1 to September 30<p>I&#x27;m the founder of Little Details LLC, and am moving my business to the NY area in mid-June. After the release of our latest project, Patchmania (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getpatchmania.com), we&#x27;re taking the opportunity to do the move sooner rather than later. Our lease is up September 30th, which means we have a 4 month gap during which a suitable tenant could sublet our vacant offices. If you like the building, as I hope you will, any further extension beyond September 30th is definitely possible but would require you to sign your own lease with the landlord, which would likely be at a different monthly rent.<p>$2028 is extremely competitive for this area and the quality of the office space. The market prices have gone up considerably since we rented the unit, but we&#x27;re offering the space at our current monthly rent which was set a couple of years ago.<p>Serious tenants should contact me at jon@littledetails.net. Will happily send pictures. Unit will be vacant upon move-in although there is the option for you to purchase some office equipment (desks, chairs etc.) from us should you need it (otherwise it will be moved out of the unit).
======
emcarey
we're interested - png me at eileen@glassbreakers.co

